# How to prevent shrimp from escaping?



## Supernova26 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. In my esperinec Amano shrimp will not try to escape much if the water quality is good and there are no predators around. As far as trying to prevent their attempt to freedom there is a few things you can do. Lower the water level about 1 inch from the top, and don't leave any easy climbing routes out of the tank. Clean the filter inlets so they don't have algae growing on them for the shrimp to grip and feed. In one of my tanks I use acrylic sheets to cover and I have cut it to fit the filter inputs. I also have made small removable windows for water changes and feeding them. (I mainly did this to stop evaporation but it worked for the shrimp also) If it is a planted tank and depending on your fish load you probably will not need to worry about oxygen. Plants will produce enough. But all that said WATER QUALITY is the main thing you need to look at.


----------



## chikit2370 (Sep 17, 2008)

My cherry shrimp does that too, it climbs at the corner of the tank. Lost 2 (T_T) so sad. But didn't see any doing it anymore.


----------



## lilshrimp (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks Supernova. My water quality is good. But the HOB filter was creating a lot of current and the shrimps didn't seem to like that. Now I have removed the HOB and they are calm and walkinag and gazing on the leaves. I have also reduced the water level by 1.5 inches from the top.

Best Regards,
AV


----------

